# هااااااااام شرح ممتاز لبرنامج الـ Primavera P6 v7 للمهندس هيثم المنسى



## safys (16 أغسطس 2011)

هااااااااام شرح ممتاز لبرنامج الـ Primavera P6 v7 للمهندس هيثم المنسى

المحاضرات

http://www.4shared.com/file/GyN-UvUu/1-_introduction.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/G4qdpG_8/2-EPS.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/HZgFexgQ/3-_OBS.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Y7t3RG8d/New_Project_-_4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/4PL63g9M/project_details.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/cenkzkrF/5_-_calendars.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZFmKmchC/lecture_6__WBS_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/metytYZD/lecture_7-_working_with_activi.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/gWEaaNnP/lecture_8_-_Working_with_Activ.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Z19zv5to/lecture_9_-_Working_with_Activ.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/s56j6qHd/lecture_10_-_Working_with_Acti.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/FseVeBiQ/lecture_11_-_Working_with_Acti.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/wU2mnXri/lecture__12_-scheduling_.html



.​


----------



## hanyegy2030 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (16 أغسطس 2011)

أتحاد مهندسين مصر بالخارج جروب لتجميع المهندسين بالداخل والخارج والتحوار حول ما يفيدهم والاستفادة من خبرة الاخرين 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/238067529557629/


----------



## safys (18 أغسطس 2011)

رجاء التثبيت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

مثبــت: متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eldabaawy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديوهات بدون صوت


----------



## eldabaawy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديوهات ممتازة والصوت سليم وجيد والعيب كان من جهازى ونأسف على التعليق السابق


----------



## alsahrif (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن لو تكرمت أحد من المهندسين الأعزاء رفعها على رابط mediafire مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان ,,, دمتم بخير


----------



## myada1 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط الرابع لا يعمل بعد تحميله


----------



## عمر عبدالله (9 يناير 2012)

والله شرح روعة . جزيتم خيرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mons (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## amr awad (20 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (26 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت الرابط رقم 11 لا يعمل


----------



## ahmad mounir (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل هذا العمل المتميز في ميزان حسناتك ياهندسه


----------



## mokramany (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 

الرابط 11 لا يعمل


----------



## eng md (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة بس نرجو باقي الحلقات


----------



## taiscer (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## النيوبرين (12 فبراير 2012)

*برجاء وضع رابط للمحاضرة(11)حيث إن الرابط الموجود يعطي عبارة تم حذف الملف لأجل دعوى من....وحتى تكتمل الفائدة نرجوا وضع رابط جديد شغال من قبل المهندس هيثم المنسي جزاه الله خيرا؛وياريت يتم الإشعار بالجديد على الإيميل المرفق[[email protected]]وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng-abdorf (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير عالموضوع


----------



## fathy gamal (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## engabdo87 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما المحاضرة رقم 11 invaled رجاء اعادة الرفع شكرا لكم


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mosbarca (28 فبراير 2012)

الرابط 11 لا يعمل و هل هذه الدروس كاملة ولا
و شكرا لسيادتك


----------



## boushy (28 فبراير 2012)

*الرابط 11 لا يعمل *


----------



## Star__eng (28 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ...جزاكم الله خيرا على ذلك....برجاء اعادة رفع المحاضره 11


----------



## hamada_top1 (29 فبراير 2012)

تسلم اديك


----------



## amr_atef92 (2 مارس 2012)

11 ???


----------



## amr_atef92 (2 مارس 2012)

link 11 

http://www.4shared.com/get/-ObPuhAR/lecture_11_-_Working_with_Acti.html


----------



## amr_atef92 (2 مارس 2012)

link 4 play or open with windows madia player !!


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (9 مارس 2012)

اللينك الرابع تم تحميله ولكنه بامتداد غير معرف ومش عارف اشغله


----------



## iaia2100 (31 مارس 2012)

جميع الملفات شغالة يا جماعة
والملف الرابع بيشتغل باى مشغل فيديو
وشكرا جزيلا على الشرح وبارككم الله


----------



## m.meto (28 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبه للرابط رقم 4 قم بأضافه avi. فى نهايه اسم الملف 
وشكرا للمهندس هيثم المنسى على الشرح الرائع 
والمهندس safys* على رفعه للبرنامج *


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ss_online1 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## shimaa farouk (10 مايو 2012)

انا ممكن اعرف ليه الفيديوهات شغاله صوت بس بدون صوره


----------



## هيثم محمد على (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al-moshakiss (12 مايو 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (13 مايو 2012)

رابط الدرس 11 لا يعمل، الرجاء رفعه من جديد، وشكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود.


----------



## rami85 (23 يونيو 2012)

_*مجهود جبار شكرا يا هندسة علي الافادة الف الف شكر*_


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (23 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engman92 (28 يوليو 2012)

الرابط الثاني عشر لا يعمل "المحاضرة رقم 11"


----------



## م.قيس (14 أغسطس 2012)

تفضلوا يا اخوان الرابط الناقس وهو رقم 11


lecture 11 - Working with Activities (5).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

المهندس قيس


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (14 أغسطس 2012)

*تسلم ايدك مشكووووووووووور جدا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## khaled eldraginy (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed negeda (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط الاول لايعمل


----------



## محمود علام (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على رفع المحاضرة 11 من جديد


----------



## SAMOU2012 (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور مسبقا


----------



## SAMOU2012 (8 يناير 2013)

الرابع لا يعمل أيضا


----------



## max_kimo2005 (9 يناير 2013)

*هى كده الدوره كلها خلصت والا لسه فى حلقات اخرى ؟*


----------



## ايمن صديق (12 يناير 2013)

هل من مزيد. وجزاك الله خيري الدنيا والاخرة.وشرح ممتاز


----------



## abu Habib (12 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله 1000 خير


----------



## abu Habib (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله 1000 خير


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و يعطيكن الف عافية و الى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## eng.almohanad (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng4islam (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد موسى عيسى (28 مارس 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك 
عمل رائع جدا*_


----------



## ashrafemara (29 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (16 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمود الكامل (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## Be Civil (23 أبريل 2013)

شرح راااااااااائع ومماز .. ما شاء الله 
***
بس سؤال هو ما حكى عن Cost كمان ما حكى عن crashing ?? 
في حدا عنده شرح عنهم؟؟


----------



## sh sh (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Sana89 (11 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## abdallha146 (2 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن رابط تحميل البرنامج


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (5 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

